
14 Reasons You’re Tired All the Time - paulblei
http://time.com/2828800/bad-habits-drain-energy/
======
quotient
I hate to nitpick an otherwise well-intentioned and decent article, but on the
point with regard to melatonin, the author makes the following suggestion:

"[If you cannot resist checking your device before bed, then] hold it at least
14 inches away from your face to reduce the risk of sleep interference." This
is utter hogwash, for two reasons:

1) Good luck reading a smartphone screen from a distance of 14 inches. This is
an unrealistic suggestion.

2) The light intensity and your reception thereof is basically unchanged,
which is all that is needed to hem melatonin production. Small amounts of
light are enough to disrupt this mechanism. I would cite some good papers as
evidence, but I currently cannot find them. I suggest to anyone interested to
do research into the properties of melatonin --- it's pretty interesting, not
to mention useful.

~~~
pixelscript
A better solution would be to use something like fl.ux or lux to cut out the
blue wavelengths of light during night-time hours.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Since the backlight is still blue light, this doesn't have as great of an
impact as you would think.

The only smartphone that can completely disable blue light are those with
AMOLED screens; and only after being rooted:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.pruss.Gal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.pruss.GalacticNight)

------
cliveowen
Even TIME surrendered to listicles, journalism is officially a thing of the
past.

~~~
jacquesm
This is an article from health.com, it's linked at the bottom and at the top,
they're a subsidiary of Time Inc.:

[http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20818045,00.html?xid...](http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20818045,00.html?xid=Time-
energy-060314)

Link building is - in spite of panda - alive and well, just more subtle.

Maybe google should penalize Time or Health.com?

Oh, never mind, google is now in the spam and link building business for
themselves (spam received on my gmail account, which is not exactly advertised
as linked to ww.com):

Google+ link request: Link [http://ww.com/](http://ww.com/) to the
vanklanhnguyen Google+ page

vanklanhnguyen@gmail.com has sent you a request to link
[http://ww.com/](http://ww.com/) to the vanklanhnguyen Google+ page.

Linking a Google+ page to a website not only helps build relationships with
friends and followers, but also makes a page eligible to show up on the right-
hand side of search for relevant queries which may make the page more
discoverable. Learn more

Recommended action

Approve or reject this request. Got feedback? Leave it here. Be sure to
include this message ID: [WMT-95212] Google Inc. 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
Mountain View, CA 94043 | Unsubscribe.

------
slifty
For those interested in improving the whole "screen lights mimic the sun and
keep you awake" thing, consider checking out Flux --
[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

It adjusts the colors of your screen late at night.

~~~
drh
If you're on Linux, Redshift is a good alternative to Flux. It's in Fedora and
Ubuntu package managers - 'yum install redshift' or 'apt-get install redshift'
respectively (if memory serves).

------
speeder
Or you have hypothyroidism, and need to treat it (I am gathering more data on
myself, I will write about it when I have enough interesting data to write a
full blown article).

------
s7an4o
Yes, TIME sure has a point there, I noticed that taking extra vitamins and
exchanging coffee and cola for water and pure juice definitely improved my
overall performance

------
stereo
Not related to the article, but I really like time.com’s new-ish
([http://time.com/13113/time-coms-redesign/](http://time.com/13113/time-coms-
redesign/)) design. They have finally understood that people do not want to
click through to the next page. I found myself scrolling down to read other
articles, which was as painless as reading through a paper magazine.

~~~
maaarghk
yes. but it looks like I can't middle click links for some reason...

